# Does anyone know..



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

So today I went out to bob sykes and fished my normal spot which is more towards the entrance of the bob sykes. I usually do very good, but today the people that I normally fish next to was wayyy at the end..They was getting more bites then us in the front. Is there a reason why they moved to the end? It was pretty chilly this morning and it rained last night.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Too many variables could cause the move. Salinity, water temperature, bait movement, structure movement(although unlikely), moon phase, shade difference.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Too many variables could cause the move. Salinity, water temperature, bait movement, structure movement(although unlikely), moon phase, shade difference.


Oh yeah. I meant the fisher men. How did they know to move down there to catch spanish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Were they in the spot that the Ly schools were running through?


----------

